# We Made It !



## MJV

Have not been around the forum for a few weeks. Good reason, as we were away on a five week, Alaska, Yukon, B.C. etc. trip.

We covered 6589 miles (10590km.) and had absolutely no trouble with the 210RS , or the 07 GMC.! About the worst things that happened, was a stone bruse to the windshield, along with some paint chips on the truck. There was a problem with the screen above the couch shaking off, and a few other loose screws! All in all excellent!! (even no problems with the Chinese tires on the Outback!) , or any tire issues with the truck! I would definitely recommend the bed brace on any Outback (old or new) as everything gets shaken up , a lot! Especially bad, was 140 km. of severe frost heaves on the Yukon side, just before the U. S. border ! Yes it is a long and bumpy road!
Other observation:
A/C running time 0 hours
Small fan running 0 hours
furnace time quite a bit
Electric heater Every nite , except two no hook up nites. (yes it was cool the entire trip)

We certainly saw and experenced a lot of things! One thing off the bucket list !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

great story but........pictures!!!!


----------



## knauby

All I can say is I'm jealous!


----------



## MJV

Oregon_Camper said:


> great story but........pictures!!!!


Yes we took lots of pictures---But my ability to load them to this site does not exist!!! Perhaps I can talk the DW into doing it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MJV said:


> Yes we took lots of pictures---But my ability to load them to this site does not exist!!! Perhaps I can talk the DW into doing it!


LOL...just because I'm an Admin, doesn't mean I love all the processes. I find the best solution for sharing pictures on this site is to upload them to something like Picasa. It is free and a great place to share them with others....ever outside of Outbacker.com.

Once you have them on the other site you can simply use the picture URL in a post to link to the picture (show here) or have others go to your site. (like I have people do in my signature file)


----------



## AKCamper

MJV said:


> Have not been around the forum for a few weeks. Good reason, as we were away on a five week, Alaska, Yukon, B.C. etc. trip.
> 
> We covered 6589 miles (10590km.) and had absolutely no trouble with the 210RS , or the 07 GMC.! About the worst things that happened, was a stone bruse to the windshield, along with some paint chips on the truck. There was a problem with the screen above the couch shaking off, and a few other loose screws! All in all excellent!! (even no problems with the Chinese tires on the Outback!) , or any tire issues with the truck! I would definitely recommend the bed brace on any Outback (old or new) as everything gets shaken up , a lot! Especially bad, was 140 km. of severe frost heaves on the Yukon side, just before the U. S. border ! Yes it is a long and bumpy road!
> Other observation:
> A/C running time 0 hours
> Small fan running 0 hours
> furnace time quite a bit
> Electric heater Every nite , except two no hook up nites. (yes it was cool the entire trip)
> 
> We certainly saw and experenced a lot of things! One thing off the bucket list !!


----------



## W5CI

Now that is my Dream trip


----------

